# Update: Cavs sign Shawn Marion



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Free-agent defensive stalwart Shawn Marion is the latest target for LeBron James' Cleveland Cavaliers, according to sources with knowledge of the team's plans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11309604/shawn-marion-being-sought-cleveland-cavaliers


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

That would be an interesting signing. Lots of defensive versatility in that signing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

Would be a solid signing, but I think they're going to find themselves with too many players. I guess if they trade Bennett along with Wiggins for Love this makes sense. Otherwise things are crowded.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

If they end up looking like:

PG- Irving, Matthew D
SG- Waiters, Ray Allen
SF- LeBron, Marion, Mike Miller, J Jones
PF- Love, Thompson, Powell
C- Andy V, Haywood

This team is solid. Marion would be a huge addition to their depth as would Ray Allen. They really need a veteran PG though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



cima said:


> If they end up looking like:
> 
> PG- Irving, Matthew D
> SG- Waiters, Ray Allen
> ...


That Waiters piece would still be a big weakness for them.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



RollWithEm said:


> That Waiters piece would still be a big weakness for them.


Meh, a 37% 3 point shooter that's now playing with LeBron isn't terrible. I haven't seen him play much, he is terrible on defense or something?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

RWE is on the deal Waiters agenda haha.

Haven't seen enough of him though myself though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

Ewwwww.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



cima said:


> Meh, a 37% 3 point shooter that's now playing with LeBron isn't terrible. I haven't seen him play much, he is terrible on defense or something?





Dissonance said:


> RWE is on the deal Waiters agenda haha.
> 
> Haven't seen enough of him though myself though.


His problem is not his skillset. His problem is that he thinks he's the guy who should be shooting every shot down the stretch no matter who's on his team. He doesn't defer and he's not the sit-in-the-corner-and-wait-for-Lebron-to-create-an-open-shot type of guy. There will be a personality clash.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



RollWithEm said:


> His problem is not his skillset. His problem is that he thinks he's the guy who should be shooting every shot down the stretch no matter who's on his team. He doesn't defer and he's not the sit-in-the-corner-and-wait-for-Lebron-to-create-an-open-shot type of guy. There will be a personality clash.


Pulling that shit on Waiters and pushover coach is one thing. Pulling that on Lebron? He'll roundhouse kick Waiters into the stands if he tries that shit. 

Hell, Lebron routinely used to flip out on Chalmers when he literally did nothing wrong just to keep him on his toes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



R-Star said:


> Pulling that shit on Waiters and pushover coach is one thing. Pulling that on Lebron? He'll roundhouse kick Waiters into the stands if he tries that shit.
> 
> Hell, Lebron routinely used to flip out on Chalmers when he literally did nothing wrong just to keep him on his toes.


We'll just have to see how Waiters responds to that, I guess.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



RollWithEm said:


> We'll just have to see how Waiters responds to that, I guess.


He's no Mario Chalmers, that's for sure. If he can keep his mouth shut and let Lebron freak out on him from time to time it will be his most important skill set for the Cavs. 

Lebron needs a whipping boy to vent on.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

Man I don't know if you can talk Marion into signing for the minimum, but who is left who has money and the need for a guy like Marion. If he wants the minimum he could go play for the Clippers, that way you get warm weather and Hollywood bimbos along with the chump change.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



Diable said:


> Man I don't know if you can talk Marion into signing for the minimum, but who is left who has money and the need for a guy like Marion. If he wants the minimum he could go play for the Clippers, that way you get warm weather and Hollywood bimbos along with the chump change.


Indiana would probably sign him to a pretty decent deal for a 1 year contract.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

Yeah Indy was able to clear like a $5 million exception for George's injury


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



RollWithEm said:


> His problem is not his skillset. His problem is that he thinks he's the guy who should be shooting every shot down the stretch no matter who's on his team. He doesn't defer and he's not the sit-in-the-corner-and-wait-for-Lebron-to-create-an-open-shot type of guy. There will be a personality clash.


Agreed. Given that they're looking like they're going to have Irving and Love in the starting lineup with Andy V as the closest thing to a shot-blocking center, it may be in Cleveland's best interest to move Waiters for a perimeter defender and another rotation guy or a low first or two. Either that or package him with some picks for a good player who's a much better fit - Waiters, the Miami pick, and cap filler for Afflalo? Throw in the Memphis pick if absolutely necessary? 



Marcus13 said:


> Yeah Indy was able to clear like a $5 million exception for George's injury


How much room does Indy have under the tax line, though? If they weren't willing to pay the tax to keep Lance Stephenson on a contender, they aren't paying the tax to increase their odds at a low playoff seed.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

I suspect that Marion is interested in playing for a contender and that he is of real interest only to that sort of team. Indiana doesn't look like a good fit right now


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



Bogg said:


> Agreed. Given that they're looking like they're going to have Irving and Love in the starting lineup with Andy V as the closest thing to a shot-blocking center, it may be in Cleveland's best interest to move Waiters for a perimeter defender and another rotation guy or a low first or two. Either that or package him with some picks for a good player who's a much better fit - Waiters, the Miami pick, and cap filler for Afflalo? Throw in the Memphis pick if absolutely necessary?
> 
> 
> 
> How much room does Indy have under the tax line, though? If they weren't willing to pay the tax to keep Lance Stephenson on a contender, they aren't paying the tax to increase their odds at a low playoff seed.


Think Indy is around 66.5 mil right now if they did indeed get a 5mil exception for George.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



Diable said:


> I suspect that Marion is interested in playing for a contender and that he is of real interest only to that sort of team. Indiana doesn't look like a good fit right now


Marion's _also_ interested in getting paid. In a theoretical world where Indiana _did_ use their full exception, getting the extra $4-ish million puts the Pacers completely in play.

EDIT:


R-Star said:


> Think Indy is around 66.5 mil right now if they did indeed get a 5mil exception for George.


I don't think Indiana got a reduction of their cap hit as part of the exception, though. I think they just got an extra full mid-level exception contract that can only be for one year as part of it. Meaning wherever they were in regards to the luxury tax before the injury is where they still are. Now, they could probably just buy out Scola (when's the guarantee date on his contract?) to clear the room to use that full exception on Marion, but I don't know if they'd even want to do that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

Marion is probably still an MLE type player, but I don't see many places that have that sort of money to give him along with the need for him. The music has pretty much stopped and all the chairs are gone.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



Diable said:


> Marion is probably still an MLE type player, but I don't see many places that have that sort of money to give him along with the need for him. The music has pretty much stopped and all the chairs are gone.


I don't think anyone's arguing that. It looks like Cleveland where he'll take a cut for another shot at a championship before he retires, or a decent pay day in Indy before calling it quits. 

I honestly hope he picks Cleveland. I was high on getting Marion before the George injury, but now? Doesn't make much sense unless you figure George could make it back for the playoffs which is extremely doubtful.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

By rule, teams can replace a disabled player by being given a salary that is 50 percent of the injured player's salary or the non-taxpayer mid-level exception, whichever is less. George's five-year contract kicks in this year at $15.9 million, meaning the Pacers will be given the latter.

The odd and seemingly unnecessary quirk in the disabled player exception is that any player added on the rule is added to the team's total on top of George's salary. The problem in signing a player without shipping away salary is that Indiana, with total salaries at $74.8 million, is already well over the salary cap and about $2 million away from the luxury tax threshold of $76.8 million, according to ShamSports.

Indiana could use the full $5.305 million but would then be paying taxes.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

Yeah I'm not worried about Waiters thinking he's the man with LeBron on the team. Like @R-Star said, Waiters would seem like the perfect whipping boy candidate for LeBron. I mean really, who else on the team could be? I would say Bennett if he was staying, so that leaves Waiters by default.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

I mean...I like the potential signing, but I feel like we should be focusing on finding a good back up point guard at this point.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I mean...I like the potential signing, but I feel like we should be focusing on finding a good back up point guard at this point.


I don't think there's many left. Ramon Sessions is the only veteran PG worth a damn that's still out there I believe. And he can't shoot the 3 ball.

Maybe it's time to bring back Boobie Gibson!


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



cima said:


> I don't think there's many left. Ramon Sessions is the only veteran PG worth a damn that's still out there I believe. And he can't shoot the 3 ball.
> 
> Maybe it's time to bring back Boobie Gibson!


Really? What happened to...

*looks at NBA.com*

Oh. Well then. I guess getting one through trades is the only option through this point. I wonder why Cleveland didn't ask to get Barea or Mo Williams through the Kevin Love trade instead of Brewer. Minny basically has two back up PG's they don't need, I'm surprised they didn't offer Williams in the mix, someone who would fit in perfectly as a back up PG for the Cavaliers team.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

Mo can't be traded until December or something like that.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I mean...I like the potential signing, but I feel like we should be focusing on finding a good back up point guard at this point.


JJ Barea is coming.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



RollWithEm said:


> JJ Barea is coming.



Haven't followed him closely since '11 in Dallas. How has he been playing?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



Drizzy said:


> Haven't followed him closely since '11 in Dallas. How has he been playing?


His playing time has gotten jerked around a lot in Minny. With that, his production has faltered. It's hard to say whether he has just fallen off or whether the Wolves just didn't know how to use him.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*

Minny fans hate JJ. 

If you are expecting him to be an actual point guard you will be disappointed.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



RollWithEm said:


> JJ Barea is coming.


So is this actually happening or not? Because I haven't heard a single thing about Barea coming to Cleveland.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



XxIrvingxX said:


> So is this actually happening or not? Because I haven't heard a single thing about Barea coming to Cleveland.


Terms of the deal cannot officially be released until Wiggins can be traded. We won't know for sure for another 10 days.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Minny fans hate JJ.
> 
> If you are expecting him to be an actual point guard you will be disappointed.


Why would they expect him to be an actual point guard? Who thinks JJ is an actual point guard? They have Kyrie. They have LeBron. They have enough court control. JJ is an explosive scorer that can come in and give you buckets as a guy off the bench. That's what he's there for.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



Hibachi! said:


> Why would they expect him to be an actual point guard? Who thinks JJ is an actual point guard? They have Kyrie. They have LeBron. They have enough court control. JJ is an explosive scorer that can come in and give you buckets as a guy off the bench. That's what he's there for.


He looks like a carnival freak.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



R-Star said:


> He looks like a carnival freak.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Cavs targeting Shawn Marion*



R-Star said:


> He looks like a carnival freak.


Who happens to be married to...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/501016155809910784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/501016494973911041


----------

